# Independent Study Teachers



## Tea_mama (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all - wondering if anyone knows of any schools (virtual or whatnot) that offer classes online for students run by a credentialed teacher? I have a Special Education credential (K-12) as well as a Multiple Subjects credential (k-8) in CA and have heard of people finding positions at virtual academies, etc. Just wondering if those positions really exist anymore? And if anyone has any experience with them? 

Thanks!


----------

